# Kühlanlage für Schnaps



## Hermann (18 November 2007)

also, ich hab ne idee, gekommen im suff, wo auch sonst 
und zwar hab ich die jägermeisterkühlanlage geshen und da die doch sehr teuer ist und selbstbauen mehr spass macht
wollten wir jetz so ein ding selbst bauen um die nahrhaften kräuter auf temperaturen kleiner 0 grad zu bekommen
erste idee war so ein alter gefrierschrank aber ich denk mal das das zu lange dauert, 
vielleicht hat ja hier einer nen genialen einfall, würde mich über eine rückantwort freuen,
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 November 2007)

hallo,
peltier-elemente.


----------



## jabba (18 November 2007)

Lass Dir einen tank mit flüssigem Stickstoff in den Garten stellen,
dann eine Leitung zum Schnapsregal.
Rubididpu , ist der Schnaps kalt.


----------



## Sockenralf (18 November 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> ...... erste idee war so ein alter gefrierschrank aber ich denk mal das das zu lange dauert,


 

Hallo,

entweder mit kleiner Leistung langsam kühlen oder mit großer Leistung schnell kühlen.

Die Richtung "kleine Leistung langsam" hast du ja schon ausgeschlossen. Bleibt also nur "große Leistung schnell".

Willst du nur einen kleinen Flachmann oder doch eher ein 5L-Partyfass kühlen?  

Weiterhin: wirklich unter 0°????? Dann schmeckt man doch gar nix mehr, oder?


MfG


----------



## Hermann (18 November 2007)

jägermeister will ich ja kühlen
der is doch erst bei -18 perfekt 
aber ganz so kalt muss es net sein
peletier elemente dauern zu langsam,
das soll ungefähr so werden http://www.the-daily-fun.de/jaegermeister/
also da is das original


----------



## nade (18 November 2007)

Würde quasi für eine Durchflusskühlung wie bei einer Zapfanlage sprechen, die allerdings für die Zeit mit einem "Eisfach" in der die Flasche ist kombiniert ist.
Guck dir mal die "Mobielen" Zapfanlagen vom Aufbau her an, das dann halt nur etwas extremer gebaut.Also um eine Kompressorkühlung kommst nicht drumrum.
300W Kühlleistung ist laut dem E-Bayteil auch von nöten.....
Viel spaß beim BAsteln.


----------



## maxi (19 November 2007)

Hallo,
Doppel Peltier gibt es mit 2x27W
Mit 2 Stück dürfte da schon ordentlich etwas gehen.

Bin noch ned ganz Fit, da krank war. Probiere mich aber mal.
Wärmekapazität Jägermeister sollte c so bei 3,5 KJ liegen, Sollte ebsser als Wasser sein, schlechter als Ethanol. Also irgendwo dazwischen.

Der Jägermeister hat 20 Grad und soll auf -10 Grad gekühlt werden. Das erbibt eine delta Temperatur von 30

Ein Stamperl sind m 0,02 Liter

Formel: c*dealtaT*m = 3,5 * 30 * 0,02 = 2,1 KJ

Es sind also 2100 W/s notwendig um ein Stamperl zu kühlen.

Mit 2 Doppelperltiers von zusammen ca. 100W würde es also 21 Sekunden duarn. Das finde ich recht lange.

Der besagte Wert von 300W klingt da realistisch, das würde 7 Sekunden dauern.

An anderes Problem bedeutet diese 2100W in 7 Sekunden auch abzuführen. Das kleine Problem ist meist die Kühlung, das grosse die Wärme auch schnell genug weg zu bekommen.

Welweichter würde das ganze wenn der Jägermeister eine niedere Temperatur hätte oder nicht so kühl sein braucht. Jedes grad würde eine Einsparung von 70W/s bedeuten

Unter -12 Grad solltest du nicht gehen, da der Jägermeiste theoretisch bestimmt -40 Abhaben könnte. Durch die schnelle abühlung hast du allerings zu viele schnelle Molekühle im Wasseranteil. 
--
Eine kleine Stickstoffflasche (ist das nun neue oder alte Rechtschreibung mit 3f?) würde da sicherlich den kleinsten Aufwand bedeuten. Einfach wärs auch mit einer Styropoerbox und einfach etwas Trockeneis.

-
Bin nicht 100% Fit heute, wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht habe mich bitte korregieren.
Grüsse


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bin nicht 100% Fit heute, wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht habe mich bitte korregieren.Grüsse



Gib es zu, Du hast heute schon zuviel mit den JMs experimentiert. :s15:


----------



## maxi (19 November 2007)

Finde den JM immer zu häftig.
Der zerstört einen meist so dermassen.
Da fährt nicht nur der Alkohol ein sondern auch die Kräuter.
Persönlich mag ich ihn gar nicht so kalt, warm schmecht er mir besser, der Geschmack kommt hier voll zur geltung. 
Sehr gut ist etwas Jägermeister in ein Wiskyglas, ein Eiswürfel dazu und ein Stück Zitronen oder Orangenscheibe. 

Früher, als ich mich gerne im Münchner Techno-Clubleben rum getrieben habe, haben wir für den Start schon immer 2 doppelte Jägermeister und 2 Sekt getrunken. Die Kombination ist recht prickelnd um inerhalb 15 Minuten gut drauf zu kommen  
Im Sommer beim Grillen kahm es früher aber auch schon mal vor das ich mit meiner damlaigen Freundin zusammen eine Falsche Prosekko (Wei schriebt man den?) + eine Flasche 0,5 Jäger gekippt habe.

Vom Genuss mehr als 5 Stamperl Jägermeister rate ich ab.
In Kombination des Alkohols mit den Kräutern kann durchaus ein Filmriss entstehen 

Wie sind den eure Erfahrungen und Tips zu JM?


----------



## maxi (19 November 2007)

Zum Thema:

Gerne bin ich dir bei der Projektierung etwas behilflich.
Habe auch noch einige Peltriers.

Seit über einem Jahr grüble ich auch schon an einer sehr kleinen geregelten  11,6-14,8V schnell Bierkühlung für normale Bierflaschen. Ein Problem stellt mir die Wärmeabfuhr und was mit der gefüllten Flasche passeirt wenn ich da 500W/s Energie entziehe. Mit 50W/s habe ich schon einen Versuch mit einen AMD CPU Pipe Kühler versucht. Da brauchte ich die Flasche nach etwa 2 Stunden auf 7,5 Grad.


----------



## MatMer (19 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> (ist das nun neue oder alte Rechtschreibung mit 3f?)



da du sonst auch deine eigene Rechtschreibung an den Tag legst, ist es nicht nötig bei diesem Wort eine weitere erfinden zu wollen...

sry für Offtopic


----------



## nade (19 November 2007)

Also Hochsitzcola, bisher die beste Bezeichnung für Jägerm., mag ich zb garnicht so gern. Ehr Pernot oder Pastise oder Sambucca.
Aber wo sind denn die "Kältebauer", wenn das noch so heißt? Die müssen ja wohl  da bissi Plan haben wie eine Schockfrostung des Jägermeisters am besten geht...


----------



## Hermann (19 November 2007)

jap, irgendwie komm ich auch nicht so recht weiter, 
ziel soll es sein recht billig, ein doch recht gut funktionierende kühlung zu bauen
vielleicht hat ja hier noch einer eine glorreiche idee...
an die mit dem stickstoff hab ich auch shcon gedacht, nur ist das bisschen overkill finde ich 
trotzdem schönen abend noch


----------



## maxi (27 November 2007)

Ich habe mir auch schon den Kopf viereckig gegrübelt deswegen.

Es kostet echt einfach hauffen Geld etwas gescheites zu bauen.
Ich hatte das Glück das Kunden uns solche Aufgaben stellten udn viel Geld in Versuche verbraten konnte.

Grüsse


----------



## nade (27 November 2007)

Mir kam da gerade eine Idee, wie sieht es mit einer Vapochill Kühlung von einem PC her aus? Die Dinger fahren Prozessoren auf Temperaturen unter 0 Grad.. http://www.hardwareluxx.de/story.php?id=1435 hier sind Werte von -18 bis -44 Grad genannt. Vielleicht ist damit was zu erbasteln..


----------



## Hermann (27 November 2007)

@ nade, schonmal auf denpreis geschaut, dafür kann ich mir auch das orignal 2mal kaufen 
aber wir sind bisher auch noch nicht weiter, vllt. seh ich ja übermorgen auf der messe was tolles 

gruß


----------



## maxi (28 November 2007)

Währ das hier nicht mal eine tolle Diplomarbeit?

Ich muss unbedingt mal mit einen Prof des nächsten Bachelors der hier auftaucht reden


----------

